# CC and support



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all! Would love some new fans! Here is the link to my page. 


Thanks so much. I have been enjoying the learning process and appreciate all of the feedback I have received so far!


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a few of my recent favorites!  



newborn1 by Leyla Cadabal Photography, on Flickr




3/52 by Leyla Cadabal Photography, on Flickr




smile by Leyla Cadabal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 14, 2011)

And what do you seriously think having new fans on your page will do for you, other than inflate your fan numbers giving a false sense to potential clients that you have more fans?

I see an odd trend with people and social media...both Facebook and Twitter.  They seem to have a bunch of photographers as contacts instead of actual clients.  It can work on Twitter, as its good to be inspired by those you look up to.

Maybe turn your energy towards getting actual fans of your work, clients, referrals and so on?


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 14, 2011)

Just looking for networking and support from other photographers.  I am not looking for "higher numbers" on my page.  I have lots of local fans and clients.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 15, 2011)

Bumping up for CC


----------



## Jinkxproof (Feb 15, 2011)

Familyphotog said:


> Just looking for networking and support from other photographers.  I am not looking for "higher numbers" on my page.  I have lots of local fans and clients.



Whatever your reasons are for wanting fans on your FB page, I'm happy to oblige because not only do I genuinely like your work, but also because its not skin off my nose


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2011)

Also not a big fan of Facebook for a professional outlet but will oblige with some critique as requested. 

The first 2 shots are of no merrit in my opinion, I see no redeeming qualities until I come to #3 which interests me due to his expression and your processing. Just my dos centavos.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Familyphotog said:


> Just looking for networking and support from other photographers. I am not looking for "higher numbers" on my page.


Well, you can get that here by participating in the forums. "Liking" your page won't bring your near what you can get here.


----------



## Chatty721 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just liked your fb!  I love your work!  Good job!  And having more "likes" is just fun!  Why not?!    But, no lie.. it helps when potential clients are looking!    Happyy to do it for you!  That's what we're here for!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Chatty721 said:


> I just liked your fb!  I love your work!  Good job!  And having more "likes" is just fun!  Why not?!    But, no lie.. it helps when potential clients are looking!    Happyy to do it for you!  That's what we're here for!


 
Where's the dislike button?

Chatty, when you have been here for a while, you see just how many people spam their sites for page views here and don't participate. That's NOT what we are here for. I suspect the OP won't be here for long, because that's what they are really here for.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2011)

Chatty721 said:


> I just liked your fb!  I love your work!  Good job!  And having more "likes" is just fun!  Why not?!    But, no lie.. it helps when potential clients are looking!    Happyy to do it for you!  That's what we're here for!


 

Seriously? Sorry, I don't see it. Maybe if the OP would post a single photo I could be more specific but all I see are ill composed OOF snapshots.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 23, 2011)

Gee, I am sorry if people are thinking the wrong things about my post.  Trever1t- the images I posted above are that bad?  Any advice you can give, then?  I really appreciate your kind words, Chatty.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, I am quite confused... I did not notice my images being OOF here at all. Can someone else offer some CC here?  And really, I don't have enough time on my hands to go around to forums and ask for "likers" of my page.  This is the only one I visit when I am looking for advice or ideas.  I am genuinely here to get support from other photographers, not just additional fans of my page.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

...I dislike the angles and the composition. It just doesn't lok good to me. 

#1 is too confusing, cluttered and the subject only clear in the reflection. The concept could be improved perhaps with More DOF and arranging the subject in a more flattering manner.

#2 is just horrible. I don't mean to offend but will be brutally honest. It's totally unflattering to the subject. Again DOF is too short. Exposure is blown out and composition is severely lacking anything to hold my interest. 

#3 has decent color and focus. The subject is pleasant to view. Composition needs work. There's too much dead space. 

I really suggest taking an art course or at least reading material regarding art composition. A lousy photograph can be made into a work of art with the right composition


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

again the weird angles. In my opinion an angle on a shot is only justified to enhance the subject's movements. Try focusing on composition with the subject at a normal, perpendicular angle 

Cute kid


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 23, 2011)

Some "straighter" images...


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

now that is much much better!! I like the colors and DOF. the lighting is very natural as well, Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you.  I like to change my positioning to create interest with the angles... I like photos taken with different points of view.  I don't see the first 3 being OOF, can you please clarify that for me, so I am not self conscious about my focusing?  

Anyone else for some CC?  Thanks, all.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 24, 2011)

Angles are nice when they work with the image. It is not something that should be done just because you can. Angled shots are often thought of being "artistic" and "different", by people have no understanding of what it adds to the story of the photograph, or how they may add or more often detract from the composition of the image.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 25, 2011)

Grind?


----------



## joicohenharoun (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not surte if you have thought of this, but what if people wanted to view your site on cell or ipad, does it have a mobile version?
because flash won't cut it.

Also, the font you used for "Tags" and some of those other bottom headlines is almost impossible to read.
Cool work though.

cheers.


----------



## Familyphotog (Feb 28, 2011)

I am actually thinking about an overhaul for my website, but I am going to keep saving a little longer. I did change that font, thanks for the advice!


----------

